# Motor no load test and locked rotor test - video demonstration



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jan 10, 2018)

We've made another video available for free on YouTube from our online review course for the electrical power pe exam that you can study from for free. 

Induction motor no load and locked rotor test questions can be difficult if you're not familiar with the terminology or where each value comes from. 

The below video is a demonstration on how to solve for each of the following values from the test results gathered during a no-load and locked rotor test on a three phase wye connected induction motor:

I) Stator resistance per phase

II) Total no load apparent power

III) Magnetizing reactance

IV) core, winding, and friction resistance

V) Total locked rotor apparent power

VI) Total locked rotor reactive power

VII) leakage reactance

VIII) rotor resistance at locked rotor (same thing as "slip resistance"). 

This is a longer video. A 6-minute exam problem that you could potentially see on the actual PE exam could be solving for any of the individual quantities above. If you can get comfortable solving for these quantities then you will be in good shape for the PE exam!


----------

